# Gangnam Style Parody By Hitler | LI7X



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2012)

Ha! I love these parodies from "Downfall"...an excellent, serious film, BTW.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2012)

:lol:


----------

